# What should I do?



## moeheg (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm hoping someone who is familiar with rescues can help me. I know of a GSD adopted from a rescue who I think isn't being treated as it should. The dog is kept in the garage all the time without any kind of company. I was wondering if the rescue they got it from would want to be contacted about this or if they could do anything about it. It's just a shame the dog has gone from one bad situation to another.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I think the rescue would want to hear about that. I'm not sure what they can do, it depends on how their contract was written and how it can be enforced.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think any good rescue would DEFINITELY want to hear about that. That would be a violation of our contract which stipulates that the dogs is kept in the house as a member of the family and not left outside or alone for extended periods of time. 

The contracts can be tough to enforce, but we'd do our best to get the dog out of there and into a better situation.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree, that is not the type of situation we would want our adopted gsd's to go to. Let them know asap.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Agreed. I would want to know.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Usually people who do this would not be too eager to keep the dog.
Easiest would be to refund the adoption fee to get the dog back quickly.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I know our rescue folks would be furious if they found any of their dogs in this situation and would immediately move to remove the dog. If this dog has been rescued, it has already had the bad life and deserves the proper life of a true companion dog.


----------



## moeheg (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I'm trying to find out the specific rescue they went through. I think there are only a few GSD rescues in our area and it shouldn't be too hard


----------

